# M9 Holster Help!!!



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I shopped around yesterday at a couple gun shops and couldn't seem to find anything that felt like it was made for the M9. Everything was way too snug to the point it would move the slide back when I hosltered the gun or it was a huge revolver holster that the M9 would just move around in.

Some of the things I'm looking for in a holster are as follows:

-hip holster
-built-in mag pouch (preferably on front rather than side)
-nylon construction or possibly leather, but no molded plastic

So far, this looks to be the most promising candidate:

http://www.blackhawk.com/product/Ambidextrous-Holster-wMag-Pouch,780,34.htm

However, I'm a little worried about fitment because all of the holsters I tried that were too snug were designed for large autos with 4.5-5" barrels... just like the size 03 in the Blackhawk.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*DeSantis Speed Scabbard*

Try this link. http://www.desantisholster.com/storefrontB2CWEB/browse.do?action=refresh_browse&ctg_id=168 . I use this as my carry holster with the S.O. along with a double mag pouch. I usually carry my Beretta 96 while on duty as .40 S&W is the required caliber with the S.O. The tension screw is adjustable and works very well while in active situations. I also use a Galco shoulder rig during the winter here, which is not all that long. The Galco SOB is another great choice that works very well and is comfortable while spending a lot of time in a vehicle. If you have any problem with holstering the weapon, I have found that a local hardware store sells spray silicone with a butyl carrier. It is recommended for waterproofing leather and works well with a new snug holster. I use it in my Speed Scabbard during quals and IDPA shoots as the tension screw holds the weapon well and the Silicone lets you present the weapon like lightening. This is NOT a WD40 type product. It is pure silicone with an evaporating carrier that only leaves the silicone as residue. I am not a fan of the "Uncle Mike's" type holsters other than the tactical nylon rigs we have for raids when we are expecting resistance and use two piece body armor. The thigh worn rigs are fast to use and secure. Don't conceal worth a darn though.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

The Desantis stuff looks really nice, but for the money, I think Bianchi might be a better value. What's the overall opinion of the Bianchi AccuMold series?

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=786092

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=928197


----------

